# Spain for the winter



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello all
Just an update on my trip.

Did the Portsmouth - Bilbao run a fortnight ago and would really like to forget about it. The boat was full of round trip binge drinkers. I enjoy getting oiled myself, but they were OTT.

Got lost in Bilbao, taking an hour to find the road to Soria through the beautiful La Rioja countryside then on to Guadalahara where the exhaust blew at the manifold end. The RV sounded like a Sherman tank on a bad day.

Taking the road to Cuenca, we stopped for 2 nights in Sacedon on a munincipal campsite while trying to find someone to make repairs. Eventually found a Bulgarian mechanic who wouldn't take any money for his 2 hours work on a Sunday!!!!!!! The campsite is basic with leccy but no drainage. Sunday lunch in their restaurant was fantastic, comprising of a huge plate of freshly cooked paella as a starter, lamb shank with pots and veg., then a sweet which I couldn't manage. The price was 14€ a head which included a half bottle of wine, a rather good Crianza. Temps were about 22c during the day but fell to -5c at night. All the staff were helpful.

Set off again for Chirivel which is half way between Granada and Murcia and was to be my free parking spot for the winter. The owner of the bar whose land I was staying on had forgotten to tell me a couple of points i.e. the village is over 1,000m up in the mountains and the temps drop to something in the region of -15c in the height of winter. last year they had 1.5m of snow and power cuts. This would be no good for my chest problems. So after 5 days and boozy hights where I had a permanent repair to the exhaust and obtained an empty s/steel gas bottle with the fitiing for my newly acquired Extendastay, I set of for the coast.

Found a slot at Camping Marjal ( just north of Guardamar) and about 38k south of Alicante. What an incredible place this is! All the pitches are hard standing with 16amp leccy, tv, water, tank drainage and wifi. The toilet/shower/laundry blocks would pass muster in a 5* hotel and are regularly checked and signed off. Unfortunately they are fully booked and at time of writing can only give me another 2 weeks. My 1995 Fleetwood must be one of the oldest campers here. I am parked next to a brand new tag axle 40ft Monaco. Quite a few Brits here doing the same as myself and as usual, very helpful and friendly.

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

camperian said:


> Hello all
> Just an update on my trip.
> 
> Did the Portsmouth - Bilbao run a fortnight ago and would really like to forget about it. The boat was full of round trip binge drinkers. I enjoy getting oiled myself, but they were OTT.
> ...


Hello Ian,

Had the misfortune to make the trip one way back from Bilbao to UK. Well maybe that is not the right statement. The crossing was fine, like a millpond. Did not see any sea life though.

Well I have booked Hull to Zeebrugge with P&O for Summer 2008, I hope its at least a little bit better standard of clientele.

Trev


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ian

Sounds like a nice site. We went to Guardamar a couple of years ago looking at property, had a good time. Lets see some pics.


stew


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Trev

Forgot to mention the sea life. Very large pod of dolphins about 30 or so with us for an hour and saw a whale blowing in the distance. A friend of mine has emailed to say that it even more dificult to find the ferrry port on the way back. I wonder if I should trust my Michelin Via?

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Stew

Note to myself: MUST remember to take camera when out and about, I keep forgetting - it must be an age thing!!!!!

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sea life*

Ian,

We were told by the crew and passengers that they had had broken all records of "spotting". Lost count at 2,300 odd dolpihns, many whales, sunfish etc. On the outbound UK - Spain crossing. On the retrun we saw a Sunfish, pretty amazing though.

We found the port okay, though I will admit with all the fast moving traffic and a mass of European style signs in Spanish, English and Basque, It was a bit tricky. For the life of me I cannot remember what we followed for in the end. What I do remember is it was very easy to think you were going the wrong way when you are in fact on the right track.

Have a good trip.

Trev.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Camperian
You have another good campsite within walking distance up the road at La Marina. You could give them a ring and check availability on 965419200 or see www.campinglamarina.com.
Alternative spots include Mojacar on the beach. The new Aire at Altea. Camping Javier. See my recent postings


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Ian

We have stayed on a loveley site Camping Nautico La Caleta in the next bay to the village of Las Negras for the last couple of years. They have never been full yet. Mostly German and Dutch campers who spend the whole winter there. Big discounts for long stay. Very quiet with a bar/restaurant and shop on site open all year. Situated in the Parque Natural del Cabo de Gata. The village has more bars and restaurants.

The access road is just before the village of Las Negras and to get to the site you do have to drive on a single track road round the headland which involves some hairpin bends so you need to have a strong nerve. We have seen some pretty big outfits make it though. 
One that springs to mind was a converted coach towing quite a largish boat!! Once they had parked up they disgorged a quad, two trail bikes, a rib, three St Bernard dogs, four adults and a child!!

It has started to get a little expensive for the facilities on offer during low season now but might be worth a look.

Pat


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanx for all your input guys.

C7KEN - have read your other posts and duly taken note. La Marina is almost full and will be on a turn up and see basis.

I have looked up Cabo de Gato on the map. The road does look scary!!

Ian


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*Spain for the winter.*

Hi All,
We are going down to Spain (first time with MH) in January for 3 months. Do the sites in southern Spain get pretty well full during that time of the year? Any site suggestions would be very welcome.
Thanks
Al
Sennen523


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Sennen523

My experience at the moment is yes for the better sites. drove down to Marazzon just south of Cartegena yetserday in the car looking at various sites. La Manga is full, but it may be because I am a 30ft wagon. Marazzon shrugged and said turn up and see on the day.

Locals tell me it is generally much colder north of Alicante than where we are at present and even Malaga way can get chilly. The person who knows is C7KEN and will correct me if I am wrong. he may respond later when he is on-line. Perhaps we will meet somewhere?

Ian


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Trev - we travel Hull Zeebrugge regularly although mostly mid-week. Never had any problems with clientele enjoying themselves too much, even mid August. Having said that there's always a first time :!: 

Sue


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Camperian
Its cold everywhere right now. Earlier I walked the dog down on the sand dunes at Guardamar near you and it was a bit windy and not very warm. I have a friend who lives at Ibi a few miles inland from Alicante. He get extremely low temperatures in the winter, much colder than we do . I guess that the temp near the coast is generally higher. However if you have electric hookup the van is going to be fine and cosy wherever you are. Its still warmer than the UK. This year the winter is here early but hopefully December will be a better month, December is usually warmer than November so we are expecting it to improve. Let me know where you are on site at Marjal and I will try to nip down and say hello monday late afternoon / evening


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi C7KEN

I am only booked in here until tomorrow (Mon) noon, but am going to see the manager in the am to see if I can do some sort of deal. Will let you know ASAP if I can stay.

It would indeed be an honour to receive a visit from one of the stalwarts of MHF  I have soo many questions for you. Note to self, find red carpet and polish RV for inspection :wink: 

Yes, it has been windy but still sweater weather excepting the rain last night. It was a red sky at night tonight so here's hoping!

Best wishes

Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ian

Ken is your man for any sat problems, he can stick a wet finger into the wind and get a signal   


stew


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Update on La Manga

Very strange! Bruce who owns the 40ft Monaco Diplomat also drove down in his car on the same day as I did in mine was told they had space for him. Unfortunately he reconned he couldn't manoeuvre onto the available pitches, yet they told me - no room at the inn!!!!!!

Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Stew  
Ian I dont know about being a stalwart but with so many members being about 1500 miles away from home when they are round here I think that a local contact and MHF member can perhaps be handy. I look forward to meeting you. I will be helping my son fit sat systems tomorrow and if I get the chance to drop in earlier I will do so. I should have called in today !!!


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

On pitch138

Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ian
Apparently we are down Cabo Roig direction until about 4pm . If you have gone by then let me know where you go to. 
Ken


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Ken

Hope this catches you in time. here at Marjal for another week.

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yippee :wav: 
Camping Marjal can now put me up until April, which is what I wanted.

C7KEN, sorry you could'nt make it the other day.

Ian :lol:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ian
I called in the other day with Mark as we were returning from La Marina Saw where you were even knocked on the door of your RV saw you had two green chairs placed facing the sun but you had obviously gone out. However I will call in and see you Sunday if you are going to be in. Let me know because I can arrange another day if you are going out. I saw the huge brown RV with the slide outs that was too big to get in the bay so the front stuck out. The one almost facing you.We have motocross friends in the US who have these but they are too large for my needs. Great though if you want to invite lots of friends in for a party  See you Sunday


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Spain in Winter*

Hi Ian

I found your post and replies very interesting. I like your writing style, made me smile about your friendly bar owner offering you a free pitch a million miles high where it was freezing so at night.

Can I ask you the following questions, without being offensive, rather meaning to be friendly?

Wendy and I often go off in the van for usually about 2 weeks - France or UK. We normally drive off most days, park somewhere and then off again. When you go off to Spain, or similar for the winter months:

What do you do with yourselves?
Do you sit each day looking at the same views?
Do you go off on the bus exploring or do you tow your own car - hire one?
Do you worry about what's happening at home (house and family) etc?
Are these places that you stay at ones you already know - or are they new to you?

I wish we had the confidence to do what you and many of MHF members do. I think you are very brave. (We did go to Norway though and enjoyed our 3 weeks there)

Regards

Pat

I love my Wendy, but the idea of being with her for all winter in same confined place, scares me silly. Do you manage to stay friends with partner (if you have one), or are you pleased to get back home after winter?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ken,
I don't know how I missed you. Everything you said is correct. Unless i was having a zzzzzz! I have to move to a new pitch on Monday, I think it is 167??? but will be here until 1/4/08

If you are down this way again do lets meet up. Perhaps I should pm you with my mobile no. so there are no hic-ups!
Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Seaviews2

Thanx for message. As I was taken out this evening for a few brandies, i think it best if I reply in full tomorrow hic, hic, have lots to tell you.

Ian


----------



## 108550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey... go easy on me now chaps being my first post and that :wink: 

Ive been following a few threads on here over the last few days and have decided to join as its a wealth of information. Myself my Mr's and my little boy will be heading down to Spain the day after boxing day in our humble VW Campervan and couldn't help but notice quite a few of you down that way already. I am a tad concerned about all the talk of places being really full for the new year. Do you recon due to the size of our van we would have a better chance of getting on as we are small and can be shoe horned in and don't really need hook up as we have an ebber twin leisure batteries etc and would only be staying a day or two here and there due to our three week time frame?

jed


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ken

Keeping Sun free for your visit. Can you give an approximate ETA

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Seaviews2

This my first trip, so did'nt know any of the sites. I enjoy sitting in the sun watching the world go by. I have a corner pitch and it amazing how many people stop for a natter and have become friends with 2 others. I hired a car for the 1st fortnight, but now friends come to say they are going shopping and would I like to go along. I usually pay for the coffees or drinks afterwards in a cafe nearby. A friend (speaks fluent Spanish) joined me for the trip down but returns to the UK on Fri. On the trip back I will have to rely on Michelin Via SatNav and notes written in large lettering for quick glances. One thing I have noticed is the lack of places where I could pull over and stop for detailed map reading on the main roads.

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jed

Don't think you will have a problem with your length  

Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ian 
I will likely be down on Sunday about 11am. I will be taking the dog for a run on the beach at guardamar
Ken


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jed
Welcome to this excellent forum. I dont think you need to worry too much about somewhere to stay with your VW. France will be no problem with all the aires unless the weather is bad. So make sure you have a good means of heating. And use village aires. You will be able to plan out which ones to use by looking at the listings on here. When you get to spain it is different but should be fine for you. Assuming you are coming down the east coast then try Camping Javier, The new aire at alfaz di Pi. and down south at mojacar. Call them and book in to Javier and the Aire. Down south you can wild camp easily. I think the aire will be excellent for you because you can drive out every day and visit benidorm, castille de guadalest etc. and its good value. However I think this site will be extremely popular so phone and book a space. They have lists of the other spanish aires so you can plan your next places to stay from there. Look at my previous posts for more info and directions


----------



## 108550 (Nov 30, 2007)

nice one fellas, thanks for the info. very usefull indeed.

jed


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jed, I just [/B]knew* that ken would give the definative reply 8)

Ian

Ken

Will keep the Martinis chilled along with the olives! Seriously though, 'tis a long walk from the beach as you prob know. As long as you are happy with the long walk, I will be really pleased to see you (complete with pooch as I am a dog lover). tea, coffee, beer, martinis, wine and a small selection of tapas available.

Ian*


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ian
I can see you are online right now. I will call to see you before I take the dog to the beach. He likes the sea so will be soaked and covered in sand after his walk  
Ken


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ken

Slow connection, see my previous.

Salty dog no prob (I used to have an Old English Sheepdog) if it fits into your regime!

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

C7KEN

Thank you for dropping by and the long chat we had and the local info. you were able to pass on.

It's great puting faces and personalities to contributors!

Now moved to the other pitch, even futher away from the bar  

Dave Sherriff here 27/12 07

Again many thanks

Ian


----------

